# Which hormone growth is the best choice



## RitchieRich (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a choice between these .     EC-TROPIN  ORIGINAL EUROCHEM LABS   ,    HUMAN HORMONE GROWTH EUROPEAN UNION LABORATORIES   ,Somatropin Injection Somatropine Pharmacia-upjohn Ampule(GENOTROPIN C)   ,   HGH Evogen from Alley Original   ,   
Somatropin Injection Somatropine 18 Iu Eli-lilly Ampule(HUMATROPE)  ,


I find myself digging for all info on Hgh and insulin and want to get into doing a cycle when I'm ready .


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't remember who said it but I love the quote "you don't cycle growth hormone, its a lifestyle."

Anything US pharm is going to get great results if used appropriately.  Just need to be 100% sure its actually what it says it is.


----------



## RitchieRich (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you , I read your post , actually quite a few times , about how your friend suggest growth hormone and I'm gonna do that . I'm very intrigued and constantly think about trying this . I welcome any and all outside opinions and suggestions . 
Thanks again


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 20, 2014)

Well thats awfully nice of you to welcome everyones opinions and suggestions. Such a nice fellow you are.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you want to know a good way to know when you're ready to run HGH and Slin??

....when you don't have to ask if you are.


----------



## RitchieRich (Feb 21, 2014)

well Shrugs ,I'm not sure how you can notice a  " NICE FELLOW "   though that sarcastic fog , but thanks for pointing out my desire for wisdom from you guys , with some mannors


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol! Dense sarcastic fog in todays weather forecast. Mannors? Nah, just Manners...
!SHRUGS!


----------

